# Nice Plessey chips



## JensJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Found these Plessey chips on some older GPS receiver modules. I carefully tried to desolder them but unfortunetely the cement holding the pins disintegrated. So instead i got the opportunity to take a peek at the inside. The chip is is really amazing and look at these thick bonding wires, I think they can be turned into a nice little baby


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice camera work on the die. 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 3, 2018)

A troy oz of the thickest gold bonding wire I've ever heard of, .001", would be about 2 miles, or 3.3 km long


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 3, 2018)

goldsilverpro said:


> A troy oz of the thickest gold bonding wire I've ever heard of, .001", would be about 2 miles, or 3.3 km long



He did say "a nice little baby". :lol: 

We will still be able to see it nice and clear though, from his expertise in the macro photography department.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 4, 2018)

That wire sure is dark. It looks like copper. I know they make copper bonding wire but I've never seen any on parts.


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 5, 2018)

JensJ said:


> Found these Plessey chips on some older GPS receiver modules. I carefully tried to desolder them but unfortunetely the cement holding the pins disintegrated. So instead i got the opportunity to take a peek at the inside. The chip is is really amazing and look at these thick bonding wires, I think they can be turned into a nice little baby




What made you think they were from Plessey? Those chips have Rockwell logos on them.

Macfixer01


----------



## rickbb (Mar 5, 2018)

I thought Plessy was the bar code the Post Office uses. (Sorry, the old printer coming out.)


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 6, 2018)

Rockwell made several chip types that have an internal gold plated trace circuit board similar to the one in the picture, even in plastic packages. I have a bunch of their PLCC 56k modem chips I’m hoping to process some day.

Macfixer01


----------

